# Will Red Zebras and Cobalt Blue Zebras Crossbreed?



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

Throwing up a hypothetical question for everyone to chime in on...if a breeding group of red zebras (metriaclima estherae), and a breeding group of cobalt blue zebras (metriaclima callianos) were set up in a 75 gallon tank, would the two species just stick to breeding with their own species? or are they too similar looking in terms of body shape that they would cross breed? The red zebras are the "red-red" strain so both males and females are red. the callianos are blue obviously. You think i'd run into hybridization problems?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes since they are both Metriaclima I would not save fry from a tank with both. They may also fight, viewing each other as competitors.

Some have found the barred Metriaclima and the solid Metriaclima may be a safe combination.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I had them together at one point, and they not only crossbred, they fought. Nobody told them they were distinct species, I guess!


----------



## firemedic1169 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have had them in the same tank, 1 male and 3 female of each, for the last 13 months with no crossbreeding and no fighting between them


----------



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks guys, sounds like there can be some success every now and then but that there is a high risk of crossbreeding and having it not work out. I think it would be best then if i left red zebras out of the equation. I have a group of 7 juvenile cobalt blues in my tank currently, and im going to add another group of the same size of Labidochromis caeruleus, and as both groups grow older ill take out the extra males to ensure proper ratios. So cobalt blues and yellow labs..then once thats squared away ill go from there


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like a plan! It just goes to show, they're all individuals.


----------

